# General > General >  Thurso clairvoyant

## Fran

Is anyone going to thurso next thursday to see the clairvoyant Natalie Simpson? Some orgers have said she is very good.

----------


## chamb

She is realy brill, well worth going, and believe me you will want a private booking.

I was going but my sons footie awards is that night?? So dont know

----------


## highlander

Fran where is this being held

----------


## Fran

The Weigh in Motel,thurso

----------


## highlander

Thank-you Fran, can i ask what time? i am very interested in going to this

----------


## white arrow

Its at the Weigh Inn Thursday starts at 730pm, its actually on 'whats on'.

Hope to see you there

----------


## rob16d

When I was working at the weigh inn it was common knowledge that there was a ghost there- Marnie.

----------


## Lindsay

HI There,

She is also coming back to the Portland Arms Hotel on the 1st March

----------


## aburns

hi i went to see her at a public viewing last wednesday - it was in her home town & i am an incomer so i wasnt totally convinced as she knew everyone there - dont get me wrong she did seem good but would much rather see  her somewhere where she was a stranger!!!
Hope you guys have a good night & find what you are looking for...

----------


## Lindsay

Any one else seen her recently??

----------


## johno

Has anyone seen the ghost recently.????? ::   ::

----------


## anneoctober

> Has anyone seen the ghost recently.?????


 Marnie was a one off - worked wi her years ago, she might drop in to see me on Thursday night !  Be afraid Johno, very afraid!!  :Wink:

----------


## numptyboy

The girl is in Lybster tomorrow night at the portlands, 7.30pm to start i think

----------


## Julia

I'm going to the one in the Portlands tomorrow night, really looking forward to it too!

----------


## karia

> Has anyone seen the ghost recently.?????


No ghost...but great to see you Johno :Wink: 

you're looking well! :Grin:

----------


## cyberman

What a huge turnout at The Weigh Inn last night, she realy does give a good show, she was spot on with most of her readings.  There was a lot of first timers there who didnt know how she worked, but after a few readings I think they got the picture.  

If you were there please post and let us know what your thoughts were?

----------


## christina

I saw her at the Weigh Inn last night there must of been over 200 there. There was no room in the hall when we arrived :Frown:  so we had to sit right at the very back. She was spot on with the stuff she said to my mother in law to be. It was far to busy for her to go around everyone. At the back of the room you could hardly hear her speak so we missed over half the messages. Could of done with a microphone so the people at the back could hear. But it was only a fiver worth the money I thought :Smile: .

----------


## Tilter

Sorry about this but I went last night to the Weigh Inn, perhaps to gain understanding.  It was a total load of rubbish in purely my own very humble opinion.  A young woman with an ability to spot vulnerable and hurting people (who are also polite and do not wish to go against what a "medium" in order to make a fast buck has to say).  I could not believe the turnout - kirks throughout Scotland could only dream of this.  What are people lacking that they clutch to this?

There must have been close on 200 people there last night.  At a fiver a time that's £1000.  Did that money (minus expenses and wages) go to charity?  Does the Spiritualist Church of Caithness publish annual accounts?

It was amateurish at best.  For a fiver up front I would at least expect to be entertained but I was bored rigid.  

Do feel free to tell me I did not go with an open mind.  (But I did try my best.  Having an open mind doesn't mean I should be gullible.)

----------


## anneoctober

I'm quite sure everything will be above board Tilter. As with any new organisation, there will be hiccups along the way as last night showed with the huge crowd attending and no PA system to help everyone hear. This is to remedied in the near future I'm assured and I believe it will. As to why all in attendance MAY not turn out for church on a Sunday is a personal matter for all concerned, it does n't necessarily mean they are not Christians.

----------


## Tilter

> I'm quite sure everything will be above board Tilter. As with any new organisation, there will be hiccups along the way as last night showed with the huge crowd attending and no PA system to help everyone hear. This is to remedied in the near future I'm assured and I believe it will. As to why all in attendance MAY not turn out for church on a Sunday is a personal matter for all concerned, it does n't necessarily mean they are not Christians.


True.  Thanks Anne October.  (BTW I wasn't worried about the Christians.  However, it was my understanding that Spiritualists are Christians.  Is that true?  I wasn't clear about this (not that it matters as far as I can see).

----------


## anneoctober

> True. Thanks Anne October. (BTW I wasn't worried about the Christians. However, it was my understanding that Spiritualists are Christians. Is that true? I wasn't clear about this (not that it matters as far as I can see).


Well, personally  I'm not a christian, but some of my best friends are!  :Smile:

----------


## Lindsay

So who is going to see her at the portlands then?? See you there Julia!!

Lindsay

----------


## moureen

I have to agree with Tilter I went to the Weigh Inn to see the medium and thought it was a lot of rubbish as my friend and walked in she was behind us{did not know who she was} she asked if we knew where the meeting was being held and we said no then out of the blue she said "YES I REALLY CAN SPEAK TO THE DEAD" I thought she was a strange girl and not medium strange either!!! It was a rip of  there was vunerable people there looking for answers which I do'nt think she had for them.When she asked the girl from Wick{being told she was from Wick before she asked the question}did she know a man who had died in mysterious circumstances about 10/12 yrs ago and she mentioned a name I nearly walked out the person named has been in the press a lot I wo'nt be going back to see her,but thats me other people might think she has a gift I do'nt.And yes it would be interesting to know how much money she donated to a charity if any.

----------


## Lindsay

I went to see her in the hotel last year and I thought she was great. Everyone I spoke to seemed really happy with what they got out of it and alot of people are looking forward to coming back to see her tomorrow. She may not be everyone's cup of tea but then she may be alot of peoples piece of yummy cake. I must say i really enjoyed watching her and look forward to going again.
Natalie if you are reading this, well done and can't wait to see you again!

----------


## Boozeburglar

Good to see a couple of posts here pricking the bubble.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

If everyone wishes to waste their money, that's their business.

----------


## Boozeburglar

I didn't know your band were playing as well.
















Kidding!

----------


## Buttercup

> I have to agree with Tilter I went to the Weigh Inn to see the medium and thought it was a lot of rubbish as my friend and walked in she was behind us{did not know who she was} she asked if we knew where the meeting was being held and we said no then out of the blue she said "YES I REALLY CAN SPEAK TO THE DEAD" I thought she was a strange girl and not medium strange either!!! It was a rip of there was vunerable people there looking for answers which I do'nt think she had for them.When she asked the girl from Wick{being told she was from Wick before she asked the question}did she know a man who had died in mysterious circumstances about 10/12 yrs ago and she mentioned a name I nearly walked out the person named has been in the press a lot I wo'nt be going back to see her,but thats me other people might think she has a gift I do'nt.And yes it would be interesting to know how much money she donated to a charity if any.


This is my experience of the evening.
I went with an open mind and was keen to see the much talked about medium BUT as soon as Wick was mentioned you could see it coming. It was so obvious and she appeared keen to persist with the subject.  She then went on about another young person who had passed relatively recently. Both these cases were/are well known in their respective areas and I believe she has been consulted about them in the past. It certainly appeared very sus to myself and others I've spoken to. 
However, by far the biggest problem was hearing and seeing what was happening. When she focused at the front , the folks at the back couldn't hear and vice-versa, resulting in boredom beginning to set in. At the end of the evening they announced they were going to draw the raffle which prompted some of the "officials" to disappeared behind curtains  :: . We sat and waited patiently but many began to leave, the heat in the room eventually forced us to join them.
I can't say if there was "_vulnerable people there looking for answers_" as I think the majority went out of curiosity more than anything else. 
Not too sure about going again.

----------


## Boozeburglar

Could Natalie not just announce the winner of the raffle as a party trick?

Sounds like there was only one winner.

----------


## Moi x

I was there too. (Big mistake because I had to drive home today but that's another story.) I thought she was great. She knows how to work an interested but sceptical crowd by keeping it simple and not saying anything too controversial too soon. If anything, she erred on the side of being too conservative but with a big crowd of largely first timers she couldn't have done it any other way without taking too many risks.

I take my hat off to you Natalie, you got the balance right, you didn't alienate as many sceptics as I would have done, you're a true professional.

----------


## WeeBurd

I don't really understand what the "issue" is with first times, as a couple of people have mentioned on here, and Natalie kept saying (whilst rolling her eyes, very rude I thought!) on the night?  After all, I don't think anyone would pay to go if they weren't actually curious or interested in her and thanks to the medium (fnar fnar!) of television,  I would guess that most of the people there are familiar with the likes of Colin Fry & John Edward,  so were well aware of how she would work.   :: 

As for her readings, I'm with Moureen on this one - I'm aware that at least three of the poeple she montioned on Thursday, she had picked up on at previous sessions,  and two of those were also discussed in the local media.  I also thought her "tuning into" two spirits from Wick (again,  both incidents are well known to everyone within the local community), who the woman Natalie was reading never knew personally,  was very suss. Why would two unknown spirits just latch on to someone they didn't know?  Doesn't that go against the whole idea that it's our energy that pulls through our loved ones? (I also felt it was a tad tasteless towards the families of the two chaps involved).

I am completely open to the experience, and am definitely not some poor lost vulnerable soul being preyed on by unscrupilous charlatans - I think the big turn out is more likely down to curiosity and the popularity of TV Mediums. I'd probably go to another one,  to see someone else perform,  however I personally would not pay to see Natalie again.

----------


## ExoticQueen

have spoken to natalie personaly and she is spot on in everything she says 2 u,shes a lovely lassie to speak 2,anytime she is up in caithness shes worth going to her meetings,she will even pick up if u dont believe in her work,am sure there is a lot off people out there that dont believe in the other side but there is honestly something if u open ur minds u will see, ::

----------


## ExoticQueen

ive just read a few comments on natalie and honestly the ones with negative comments are the ones that ar 2 afraid 2 believe in the other side,its not all nonsense and quite frankly maybe some people should just open there minds and see 4 themselves,am into anything spiritual and strongly believe everyone has a gaurdian angel in some form watching us,u need 2 open ur minds and just in a quite moment just take 5 and listen,am glad a spritual church is opening up maybe the ones like myself can develope our gifts,to help people who want help and comfort knowing there loved ones are on the otherside ::

----------


## ExoticQueen

> I have to agree with Tilter I went to the Weigh Inn to see the medium and thought it was a lot of rubbish as my friend and walked in she was behind us{did not know who she was} she asked if we knew where the meeting was being held and we said no then out of the blue she said "YES I REALLY CAN SPEAK TO THE DEAD" I thought she was a strange girl and not medium strange either!!! It was a rip of there was vunerable people there looking for answers which I do'nt think she had for them.When she asked the girl from Wick{being told she was from Wick before she asked the question}did she know a man who had died in mysterious circumstances about 10/12 yrs ago and she mentioned a name I nearly walked out the person named has been in the press a lot I wo'nt be going back to see her,but thats me other people might think she has a gift I do'nt.And yes it would be interesting to know how much money she donated to a charity if any.


u need 2 open ur mind and stop putting her down maybe if u stopped so hard 2 try and not believe in the otherside u would be suprised

----------


## ExoticQueen

> Could Natalie not just announce the winner of the raffle as a party trick?
> 
> Sounds like there was only one winner.


what was wrong did u not get what u went 4 a message why u so negative about what she does

----------


## ExoticQueen

> This is my experience of the evening.
> I went with an open mind and was keen to see the much talked about medium BUT as soon as Wick was mentioned you could see it coming. It was so obvious and she appeared keen to persist with the subject. She then went on about another young person who had passed relatively recently. Both these cases were/are well known in their respective areas and I believe she has been consulted about them in the past. It certainly appeared very sus to myself and others I've spoken to. 
> However, by far the biggest problem was hearing and seeing what was happening. When she focused at the front , the folks at the back couldn't hear and vice-versa, resulting in boredom beginning to set in. At the end of the evening they announced they were going to draw the raffle which prompted some of the "officials" to disappeared behind curtains . We sat and waited patiently but many began to leave, the heat in the room eventually forced us to join them.
> I can't say if there was "_vulnerable people there looking for answers_" as I think the majority went out of curiosity more than anything else. 
> Not too sure about going again.


well i would say 2 u dont bother going to any in the future u sound like that u were bored if that was the case it aint 4 u

----------


## ExoticQueen

> Sorry about this but I went last night to the Weigh Inn, perhaps to gain understanding. It was a total load of rubbish in purely my own very humble opinion. A young woman with an ability to spot vulnerable and hurting people (who are also polite and do not wish to go against what a "medium" in order to make a fast buck has to say). I could not believe the turnout - kirks throughout Scotland could only dream of this. What are people lacking that they clutch to this?
> 
> There must have been close on 200 people there last night. At a fiver a time that's £1000. Did that money (minus expenses and wages) go to charity? Does the Spiritualist Church of Caithness publish annual accounts?
> 
> It was amateurish at best. For a fiver up front I would at least expect to be entertained but I was bored rigid. 
> 
> Do feel free to tell me I did not go with an open mind. (But I did try my best. Having an open mind doesn't mean I should be gullible.)


u seem dead against mediums well by reading ur comments i would say the way ur thinking and being bored ridget dont bother trying to understand any of it its not 4 u so just move on

----------


## chamb

Well for all you non believers, you are right to have an opinion, 

But you may or may not know, I was one of the people at the Weigh Inn that Natalie had come to and yes she may have gone over a well talked about subject about a relative of mine that has passed, but what she had to say is comforting and stuff that was just as he would have put them across.

But there was things she could not have possibly known or any other person known.  She mentioned a foot print of a child that I have, and that very afternoon, I was doing some sorting out and in a drawer under my spare room bed I have photos etc, but also a framed foot print set in plaster that was done when my son was christened. 

You cant tell me she is'nt good at what she does.  She realy is talented, and I will continue to go to her events.  In my view a Fiver more than well spent.  

I also know another person she went to in the room and the reading she talked to them about was true, and was not followed through the public, just a simple family passing.

For every one person that doesnt believe there is dozens that do.  Why slate someone publicly just because you can not see past the end of your nose????

----------


## chamb

> u seem dead against mediums well by reading ur comments i would say the way ur thinking and being bored ridget dont bother trying to understand any of it its not 4 u so just move on


well said Exotic Queen, why slate people who are putting a talent on show, you either believe or you dont.

----------


## dragonfly

I was there too (a 1st timer) sitting towards the front of the hall.  I was there in two minds but unbiased and open to believing but came away feeling disappointed and still very unsure.   

2 of the readings she did have had huge emotional turmoil for the families concerned, both being widely publicised in the local press and for one nationwide. This is info that was readily available for anyone if looking for a "subject".  She also did a reading for a lady who lost a daughter at a young age - the daughter never came through at all - only the ladies parent(s) which again left me feeling like it was not all it was cracked up to be

I do feel for those who find it difficult to move on and who may cling to the hope that a loved one will pass on a message and hope that they aren't being exploited?

As someone who has also gone through the pain of losing a loved one far too early in life, but has gone through the greiving process and moved on with my life, I was not there for answers but a natural curiosity; a curiosity that is still there.

----------


## ExoticQueen

> well said Exotic Queen, why slate people who are putting a talent on show, you either believe or you dont.


thanks its nice 2 see people who understand our views,the ones are dead against ar the ones that ar afraid to hear something thats my thoughts cheers ::

----------


## ExoticQueen

> I was there too (a 1st timer) sitting towards the front of the hall. I was there in two minds but unbiased and open to believing but came away feeling disappointed and still very unsure. 
> 
> 2 of the readings she did have had huge emotional turmoil for the families concerned, both being widely publicised in the local press and for one nationwide. This is info that was readily available for anyone if looking for a "subject". She also did a reading for a lady who lost a daughter at a young age - the daughter never came through at all - only the ladies parent(s) which again left me feeling like it was not all it was cracked up to be
> 
> I do feel for those who find it difficult to move on and who may cling to the hope that a loved one will pass on a message and hope that they aren't being exploited?
> 
> As someone who has also gone through the pain of losing a loved one far too early in life, but has gone through the greiving process and moved on with my life, I was not there for answers but a natural curiosity; a curiosity that is still there.


ur curiosity will be rewarded dont give up u will get answers,time heals ::

----------


## Boozeburglar

Well it would be pointless to run a poll on this as no one could verify the results, but it seems a number of people who went to this event were disappointed.

Shame.

----------


## dragonfly

> ur curiosity will be rewarded dont give up u will get answers,time heals


you missed my point - I don't need answers I have answered all my questions myself and the answer is that life is hard (would like to use the "S" word but don't want a suspension) people suffer in many ways but you have to move on.  

I am well aware that time heals and that is why I have now remarried - if I were still greiving wanting answers I would still be a widow.

My curiosity is not for answers but to see how "real" it is or is not - thats all and my point was she was not convincing enough

----------


## chamb

There is always going to be non believers, but the bit I dont understand is why they come along pay there money and then slag it.  why bother coming?? 

I know why? They are nosey.

----------


## dragonfly

> why they come along pay there money and then slag it.


its not slagging.........its a difference of opinion which all are entitled to. 

I heard what she was saying to you, but she did not come right up to you and say it, she 1st of all asked for those closest to him to stand up, and there were 2 people who did this, you being one of them - she did not single you out by chance.  

I hope you did get comfort out of what she was saying but please don't tar all those who haven't been quite as convinced as being nosey.  If you don't want others to hear what is being said then I'd suggest organising a private meeting with her.

----------


## WeeBurd

> There is always going to be non believers, but the bit I dont understand is why they come along pay there money and then slag it. why bother coming?? 
> 
> I know why? They are nosey.


 
I apologise if my post was not clear on this, Chamb & ExoticQueen,  but I'm certainly not a non-believer,  I was simply unimpressed with Natalie's session. I am giving my opinion as I am well entitled too.  It's very frustrating to see people's opinions being dismissed by either side.  ::

----------


## Buttercup

> well i would say 2 u dont bother going to any in the future u sound like that u were bored if that was the case it aint 4 u


Thanks for your suggestion, however I am more than capable of making up my own mind whither or not to go again. I gave my opinion of my experience on the night, I understand that not everyone will agree with me but that's life. I went with an open mind and still do have as far as this subject is concerned. I also went assuming that I would be able to hear her but when she moved to the back of the hall that was impossible, maybe boredom was too strong a word to use, but it was certainly frustrating. 
Just wonder how Caithness Spiritualist Church will manage to build up their numbers in the future if "first timers" (thanks for reminding me WeeBurd) get treated with the same contempt next time round and if people who go along without "looking for answers" are classed as "nosey"? 
I don't think things are as clean cut as believers and non believers, I think there are an awful lot of in-betweens who think there is something but are not sure what.
Again, this is only my opinion so feel free to disagree as I don't feel threatened by views that are different to my own.

----------


## moureen

Like some of the other .orgers I was just expressing MY point in this thread.I am a believer in the after life and I went to see Natalie out of interest I have seen Sylvia Brown on TV and have all her books so may be I was expecting too much.I am very open to the Spirit life after loosing my son I know how important it is for him to get  through to me and what state of mind to be in for him to do that.What I did not like was her mentioning the Wick connection which has had a lot of media coverage I saw it coming a mile off.And no I wo'nt go to see her again but to the folks who think she is gifted good luck.

----------


## chamb

> its not slagging.........its a difference of opinion which all are entitled to. 
> 
> I heard what she was saying to you, but she did not come right up to you and say it, she 1st of all asked for those closest to him to stand up, and there were 2 people who did this, you being one of them - she did not single you out by chance.  
> 
> I hope you did get comfort out of what she was saying but please don't tar all those who haven't been quite as convinced as being nosey.  If you don't want others to hear what is being said then I'd suggest organising a private meeting with her.



I have had a private meeting with Natalie, and like always I think her ability is great.  She has convinced me long ago of what she can do, there is alot of information that no one could know, and the detail is unreal.

But I dont need to fight Natalies battles, there is such a following for her, that insulting each others intelegence is a waste of time, I wont be replyng to the threads any further onthis subject.

As I said before there will always be non believers and people who just want to post for the sake of it.

----------


## Boozeburglar

> people who just want to post for the sake of it.


Yes, and with one fifth of the posts so far in this thread, we can all guess who that may be. Exotic, so they say...

----------


## Moi x

See what I mean? Natalie is a true professional. Her magic circle continue to spread the gospel like Jesus' disciples did, and the interested sceptics are still interested. Well, some of them are. Many of the responses here lead me to conclude that I overestimated her powers of persuasion. Never mind, she made a few fast bucks and there are more dishonest ways of making a living.

She could do with a more professional publicity machine though. My rates aren't unreasonable, I have a reasonable command of the English language, and I can spell and punctuate. What more could a true professional ask for?

Moi x

----------


## dragonfly

> insulting each others intelegence is a waste of time, I wont be replyng to the threads any further onthis subject.



who is insulting? certainly not me?? disbeliever maybe but not insulting  ::

----------


## Moi x

> Yes, and with one fifth of the posts so far in this thread, we can all guess who that may be. Exotic, so they say...


The most exotic queen I ever had the pleasure of meeting was George Michael. He puts George Galloway into the shade but there seemed little point in pursuing his affections. I'll just have to hope he's straight when we meet on the other side.

Moi x

----------


## babybunt

Its unbelieveable how much of a reaction Natalie can get on this forum! It seems like a lot of people have very strong thoughts on her.

I was pleased to hear she had a great turn out on the Weigh Inn Thursday night, it was disappointed that I was not able to go.

I have seen her a few times at public readings and in my opinion there are always a few people that goes to these meeting that seem to have no respect for her at all. They continue to speak while she is getting messages from loved ones and laugh. Why on earth do people like this go if they don't believe in it?? In spite of this Natalie has a great following which is brill as she is an excellent medium, I wish her all the luck.

I had a private reading with her a couple of months ago aswell, she is such a nice, friendly girl and made me feel very much at ease and comfortable. The things and names she told me was unbelievable, and so much detail, I was overwhelmed by it all. She helps people a lot over the loss of loved ones. Why do people go to these meetings if they do not believe and then procede to slag her off on here?

She does read this messageboard u know!

----------


## dragonfly

why is it that all the *"believers"*  seem to think that anyone not sharing their convictions are "slagging her off"  ::  

its not a case of slagging her off at all, just a case of not being convinced by what we have seen and I'm sorry if this offends you but I and many others are entitled to our opinions and whether Natalie reads this or not it will not make me change my mind until I see or hear something to convince me otherwise

----------


## unicorn

so how does it work with messageboards? can they do online readings? just curious?

----------


## Boozeburglar

> Its unbelieveable how much of a reaction Natalie can get on this forum! It seems like a lot of people have very strong thoughts on her.


It is a controversial field she is operating in; surely a strong, polarized reaction is predictable? I don't think it is particularly to do with her individually.




> Why on earth do people like this go if they don't believe in it??


Perhaps they are going to find out more? At what point do you begin to believe? We don't all watch Sky TV.




> She helps people a lot over the loss of loved ones.


Really. How about all the bereaved people who cannot afford her rates, does she operate a sliding scale?




> Why do people go to these meetings if they do not believe and then procede to slag her off on here?


Well she gets paid either way, and I am sure she would start vetting the attendees were she concerned. Why should they not report their experience? I think you are also ignoring the point several have made; that they DO believe, (just not in her)!




> She does read this messageboard u know!


Good.

Natalie. I believe in the ability to communicate with the spirit and those who have passed on, but not in 90% of the Psychics and Mediums/Clairvoyants, etc. operating. I base this on the way they present in the media and also from the direct experience I and those close to me have had.

I invite you to contact me and give me a reading.

We can discuss the fee on the basis of results.

----------


## WeeBurd

OK,  this is getting tiring now,  can Natalie's chums please get over the "why go if you're not interested" thing?  :: 

I think several of us,  who have not been overly impressed with Natalie's show, have stated we're certainly interested in the subject, we were merely unimpressed with Natalie. It's nothing personal on her part,  she seemed a nice person,  I just personally did not rate her performance, and the patrionising treatment offered by herself and her followers on here, of those who have never been seen by her before.

Chamb,  you did however bring up an interesting point - she's done a personal reading for you before? And out of a packed hall, with many people eager for a reading, she opted to go with you (in reference to Dragonfly's previous post)...

----------


## Buttercup

> why is it that all the *"believers"* seem to think that anyone not sharing their convictions are "slagging her off"  
> 
> its not a case of slagging her off at all, just a case of not being convinced by what we have seen and I'm sorry if this offends you but I and many others are entitled to our opinions and whether Natalie reads this or not it will not make me change my mind until I see or hear something to convince me otherwise


Well said dragonfly, I totally agree with you.




> OK, this is getting tiring now, can Natalie's chums please get over the "why go if you're not interested" thing? 
> 
> I think several of us, who have not been overly impressed with Natalie's show, have stated we're certainly interested in the subject, we were merely unimpressed with Natalie. It's nothing personal on her part, she seemed a nice person, I just personally did not rate her performance, and the patrionising treatment offered by herself and her followers on here, of those who have never been seen by her before.
> 
> Chamb, you did however bring up an interesting point - she's done a personal reading for you before? And out of a packed hall, with many people eager for a reading, she opted to go with you (in reference to Dragonfly's previous post)...


Interesting point you've brought up there WeeBurd.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I made a very speacial effort to go over to Thurso from Wick to see her.
There was a note nailed to the door saying closed due to unforseen circumstances.

----------


## me&him

does any1 go to the clairvoyent thursday passed.  i missed it.  Wasit any good?  Any info - is she doing 1 to 1 sessions?

thanks

----------


## rob16d

I heard about this...was she not holding it in the Weigh Inn? Do you mind me asking but what is your view on the clairvoyent side of things? Are you a believer or a skeptic...?

----------


## Buttercup

> does any1 go to the clairvoyent thursday passed. i missed it. Wasit any good? Any info - is she doing 1 to 1 sessions?
> 
> thanks


If you read the whole of this thread you will find out the opinions of those that went and also several that didn't :: . 
It was also discussed on this other thread: http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=41590

----------


## maisiebudd

*If you don't like her, then don't go, but if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all........I was at the Portlands to see her and we paid £10 each to get in and in my humble opinion she was and is brilliant. She spoke to me and she knew things that were not even common knowledge to my family! I will make a point of making sure I am there whenever she is in Caithness. She is a really nice lassie and she has a special gift given to only a few...*
*If you are reading this Natalie, I hope you will not let a few moanin' minnies put you off coming back, I look forward to seeing you again and I especially enjoyed our coffee and chat afterwards.*

----------


## Metalattakk

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cold_reading

What she does (amongst other well documented techniques) is called 'cold reading'. I'm sure she's very good at it, but is it worth the money to witness?
.
.
.
Although I'm afraid scorrie is right - some people, when presented with the truth staring them straight in the eyes, will wilfully deny it. Their beliefs are unwavering, and no matter the strength of the evidence in front of them, they will not recognise it.

I cannot change that. All I can do is try.

----------


## Boozeburglar

How many accounts have these people registered?

----------


## Metalattakk

It's a fair point, Boozeburglar.

Many of these posts show startling similarities. They're not even being clever about it.

----------


## Boozeburglar

Bit like the letters in Penthouse. 

Err, so I have heard.

----------


## groatsgirl

Please DO NOT assume that we are all Vulnerable People ! I am far from Vulnerable and in know way Gullible !! We can all take it that you woulnt be wasting a whole £5 again , oh well thats good without people like you in the room the mediums should find it a lot easier to pass on there messages  to people with open minds ! she did after all have problems  with negative energy, if your not really interested my advice is stay away, why not try Skins if your looking for Entertainment !!


> Sorry about this but I went last night to the Weigh Inn, perhaps to gain understanding.  It was a total load of rubbish in purely my own very humble opinion.  A young woman with an ability to spot vulnerable and hurting people (who are also polite and do not wish to go against what a "medium" in order to make a fast buck has to say).  I could not believe the turnout - kirks throughout Scotland could only dream of this.  What are people lacking that they clutch to this?
> 
> There must have been close on 200 people there last night.  At a fiver a time that's £1000.  Did that money (minus expenses and wages) go to charity?  Does the Spiritualist Church of Caithness publish annual accounts?
> 
> It was amateurish at best.  For a fiver up front I would at least expect to be entertained but I was bored rigid.  
> 
> Do feel free to tell me I did not go with an open mind.  (But I did try my best.  Having an open mind doesn't mean I should be gullible.)

----------


## groatsgirl

Sorry forgot to say i thought Natalie was a credit to the world of mediums, i must say i have been to see different ones over the years up and down the country , some i have paid for some i havent , but i can honestly say that only three of them were any good Natalie being one of them . You must remember they are human they need money like us all to survive, by travelling up and down the country this is classed as there work !! One day you may be the ones trying to contact someone and then you will be gratefull to people like Natalie !!

----------


## Moi x

Where is Natalie and why didn't she predict all of this?

And why is it that her followers can't spell or punctuate? Is it necessary to be illiterate in order to speak with the dead?

Moi x

----------


## groatsgirl

Do you really think it's your place to start insulting peoples ability to spell or punctuate, how very rude of you .


> Where is Natalie and why didn't she predict all of this?
> 
> And why is it that her followers can't spell or punctuate? Is it necessary to be illiterate in order to speak with the dead?
> 
> Moi x

----------


## Moi x

It was an observation, not an insult. I think you'll find it difficult to prove otherwise. Unless you think the exception proves the rule.

Moi x

----------


## Venture

> Where is Natalie and why didn't she predict all of this?
> 
> And why is it that her followers can't spell or punctuate? Is it necessary to be illiterate in order to speak with the dead?
> 
> Moi x


The proof is in your posting.

----------


## Moi x

The proof of what? The pudding?

Moi x

----------


## mccaugm

Come on ladies play nice.....the thread is about clairvoyants and the like.

I would like to know whether I should start a business and wonder if it would be worth visiting Ms Simpson for advice?  Anyone have any thoughts?

----------


## Bobinovich

You don't need a clairvoyant for that mccaughm!  If you want to start a business, have done some homework and believe there is a sufficient market, and any risk is acceptable, then just you go right ahead and do it!  :Grin:

----------


## me&him

does anyone know when she next up or have a telephone numbr for her?

----------


## Tilter

> If you don't like her, then don't go, but if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all...............If you are reading this Natalie, I hope you will not let a few moanin' minnies put you off coming back, I look forward to seeing you again and I especially enjoyed our coffee and chat afterwards.


well, Maisie, I think you will find the Org is a forum for debating different topics and what makes it interesting is having many different points of view.  No one's saying anything about the medium personally that is not nice, and there is no need for anyone not to say anything at all, or there'd be no point having a forum.

Some people think that mediums are a total sham and some don't - that makes for an interesting thread.  But defending the whole mediumship thing as you and others do repetitively with absolutely no scientific evidence to back up your opinions makes for a very boring thread, so you may have succeeded in getting rid of me for one.

----------


## Oddquine

> Some people think that mediums are a total sham and some don't - that makes for an interesting thread.  But defending the whole mediumship thing as you and others do repetitively with absolutely no scientific evidence to back up your opinions makes for a very boring thread, so you may have succeeded in getting rid of me for one.


It would make a much more interesting thread if all those who have denigrated mediums in general and Natalie in particular could let the rest of us know  just what their personal evidence for that opinion is.....assuming, of course that you have personal evidence of information which was directed at you and was incorrect. 

Why on earth can the "I know better" crowd not just accept that those people who attended Natalie's meeting and got something out of it are not gullible or less perceptive than they are.

So you know that all mediums are fakes.....well done.......it must be good to be omniscient......maybe you could set yourselves up as clairvoyants! 

Oh, by the way, Moi, Even if my spelling and punctuation don't live up to your high standards.............I'm not a "follower". I just have an open mind.


It would make for a better discussion if there were more open minds.

----------


## Moi x

> Oh, by the way, Moi, Even if my spelling and punctuation don't live up to your high standards.............I'm not a "follower". I just have an open mind.


I can see you're not a 'follower' and I wasn't thinking of you at the time.




> It would make for a better discussion if there were more open minds.


I don't think so. I have an 'open mind' until the evidence piles up against it and closes it.

It seems to me that you still have an open mind because you haven't researched the subject as much as I have. That's good. But my mind is closed because I _have_ researched it and found it wanting, as have scorrie and Metlattakk. I hope you're not criticising us for being well-researched and thence fastidious.

Moi x

----------


## Oddquine

> I can see you're not a 'follower' and I wasn't thinking of you at the time.
> 
> I don't think so. I have an 'open mind' until the evidence piles up against it and closes it.
> 
> It seems to me that you still have an open mind because you haven't researched the subject as much as I have. That's good. But my mind is closed because I _have_ researched it and found it wanting, as have scorrie and Metlattakk. I hope you're not criticising us for being well-researched and thence fastidious.
> 
> Moi x


How have you researched it?

By attending meetings and not getting accurate readings....by attending one to one sessions, and not getting accurate readings........or by reading the writings of people who believe that mediums are fake and work hard to "prove" it. 

I assume they are honest with their results, btw.......though all their results prove is that they have tested mediums who were possibly fake.  

Nobody has denied there are fakes, you know...........all anyone has said is that they are not all fakes.

Can you.....or scorrie or Metalattakk.......prove otherwise?

----------


## Moi x

> How have you researched it?
> 
> By attending meetings and not getting accurate readings....by attending one to one sessions, and not getting accurate readings........or by reading the writings of people who believe that mediums are fake and work hard to "prove" it.


All of the above. We have an ongoing project. We went to see Natalie last week and were reasonably impressed by her ability to work a sympathetic audience. She is is a good performer, but as you have read in this forum many people saw through her techniques.  Were you there or are you an armchair believer or critic?




> I assume they are honest with their results, btw.......though all their results prove is that they have tested mediums who were possibly fake.


That's an interesting point. In our experience about half of them will eventually admit they are fakes when confronted with overwhelming evidence to that effect, the other half sincerely believe they are for real, but there's no supporting evidence whatsoever for their claims. Can you do better than we have done?




> Nobody has denied there are fakes, you know...........all anyone has said is that they are not all fakes.


No. Some people have said much more than that.




> Can you.....or scorrie or Metalattakk.......prove otherwise?


What else do you believe in until proven otherwise? God? That ICT will win the Premier League? That ASDA will come to the Mart site in Thurso? The tooth fairy? Flying pigs?

Moi x

----------


## A_Usher

I am probably in a better position as i have researched psychic phenomena for several years, and in fact i will be in Glasgow in may to research some people and to set up a lab test.

I have a very open mind, and have found some people with a very interesting trait, those people have exhibited interesting physiology when performing a reading, dowsing etc.

On those occasions we set up the research in such a way that the reader had only limited contact to the client, 15 seconds. In that time they were not allowed to ask the client anything. All the reading was conducted via a video relay to prevent cold reading. In those cases i feel i can genuinely say there was something there. 

However I have seen and witnessed some very dodgy psychics who used language patterns and cold reading, and how do I know them? Well I am a clinical hypnotherapist and I USE the same patterns to subtly elicit information and feedback realities to my client in order to gain rapport and utilise subconscious processes.

Now I know nothing of the Thurso church so cant comment on my experience with them, but as I mentioned I would be more than happy to do a lab test, I have all the equipment including state of the art physiological monitors etc. I am in fact involved in a specific research program as I am interested in intuition and its development in regard to health etc.

I am not a disbeliever, some of you may have seen the news coverage in the courier several weeks back about my research, HOWEVER for the small amount of cases of something being there, I have seen MUCH more in the way of language and sensory acuity being performed than psychic phenomena.  In many of the cases the psychic isn’t even aware of the language patterns they are using, and I can go into that, but I would imagine a lynch mob would round me up, but there are many issues to do with transference and counter transference that people experience in the therapy business etc.

Now my work is to prove we have a deep sense of intuition, that we can use that for health and decision making, and that there are things out there we know little off, BUT for me all the dodgy language readers and the ones who do prey on the vulnerable hamper my work and have it tainted with the same brush, which irritates me.

Andrew

----------


## Oddquine

> All of the above. We have an ongoing project. We went to see Natalie last week and were reasonably impressed by her ability to work a sympathetic audience. She is is a good performer, but as you have read in this forum many people saw through her techniques.  Were you there or are you an armchair believer or critic?


Nope. Not there and I neither believe or criticise where I can't make blanket assumptions.

By the way, who are "we"?




> That's an interesting point. In our experience about half of them will eventually admit they are fakes when confronted with overwhelming evidence to that effect, the other half sincerely believe they are for real, but there's no supporting evidence whatsoever for their claims. Can you do better than we have done?


If there are no supporting evidence for claims or people admitting to fakery, why do you not have the courage of your convictions and report them to the police?




> What else do you believe in until proven otherwise? God? That ICT will win the Premier League? That ASDA will come to the Mart site in Thurso? The tooth fairy? Flying pigs?
> 
> Moi x


There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio,
Than are dreamt of in your philosophy.

I don't believe in anything very much without proof...and I don't disbelieve anything very much without proof, either. 

It's a handy position when discussing on forums, don't you think?

----------


## Boozeburglar

The problem with sceptics is that they invariably try to use science to frame their scepticism, and the language of science has two thirds of its words missing. 

For the purposes of black and white definition I would have to say I am a 'believer' when it comes to 'God' and when it comes to the ability to communicate with 'spirit' world. 

I instinctively suggest that 99%+ of clairvoyants/psychics/spiritualists/mediums are 'fakes' to a very large degree, but that does not mean there is nothing in it.

I also 'believe' in UFOs and ghosts, having 'experienced' both.

Until someone defines more specifically the phenomena I have experienced, I will continue to describe them in the terms generally used.

 :Smile:

----------


## gunnlass

Well said A.Usher best realistic point on this topic so far, I went along too the other night and thought she was definately a performer, though you would pretty much have to be to stand up in front of about 200 people. While I was there she spoke to a couple of people I know of and I thought yeah maybe this girl does have something (yes I would like to believe) but since found out that she had read for them before so that said it all for me, she has a talent (gift) okay but not for communicating to the deceased.

----------


## WeeBurd

It seems that there are people here debating for Natalie and/or clairvoyants on the whole, claiming that sceptics or first timers either shouldn't knock them/ shouldn't go to see them if it's only out of curiosity (bizzare indeed!) and should simply open their minds to the experience.

However, the vocal parties in defense of the phenomenon seem to be blatantly ignoring the comments raised by myself, Dragonfly, Buttercup, Moureen (and anyone else I missed! Sorry!),  with regards to Natalies actual performance - the fact that she picked up on three cases which were in previously documented in the local press, and read at least two people she has read previously (one of whom we know she specifically picked,  rather than being drawn randomly to her)... I find it odd that out of the thousands of spirits wanting to come through (her words on Thursday 28th @ Weigh Inn), at least two had come through to her before...

Again,  I'm getting so tired of saying this,  none of us have dismissed the phenomenon (so please stop saying "don't go if you're not interested",  we are interested,  that's why we went, doh! :: ),  we have simply questioned that particular performance,  by that particular clairvoyant.

I have heard some reports of Natalie being amazing and spot on, each to one's own...

----------


## Buttercup

> I was there too. (Big mistake because I had to drive home today but that's another story.) I thought she was great. She knows how to work an interested but sceptical crowd by keeping it simple and not saying anything too controversial too soon. If anything, she erred on the side of being too conservative but with a big crowd of largely first timers she couldn't have done it any other way without taking too many risks.
> 
> I take my hat off to you Natalie, you got the balance right, you didn't alienate as many sceptics as I would have done, you're a true professional.





> Where is Natalie and why didn't she predict all of this?
> 
> And why is it that her followers can't spell or punctuate? Is it necessary to be illiterate in order to speak with the dead?
> 
> Moi x





> I can see you're not a 'follower' and I wasn't thinking of you at the time.
> 
> I don't think so. I have an 'open mind' until the evidence piles up against it and closes it.
> 
> It seems to me that you still have an open mind because you haven't researched the subject as much as I have. That's good. But my mind is closed because I _have_ researched it and found it wanting, as have scorrie and Metlattakk. I hope you're not criticising us for being well-researched and thence fastidious.
> 
> Moi x


Moi, you have me a bit confused? Which side of the fence are you on? I thought by your first post that you were a follower of Natalie's but in later posts you seem to be against it all!  ::  Or is it just me reading it wrong? 

Can any of the followers (for lack of a better name) explain why "first timer's" cause such problems for mediums? When Natalie approached a woman that night she asked the leader/chairwoman (or whatever they call her) if the person she was talking to was a "first timer". When the leader nodded and said that she was, Natalie proceeded to roll her eyes! Now apart from being extremely bad manners, what was the big deal? Surely everyone was a "first timer" at one time.

----------


## Metalattakk

> Moi, you have me a bit confused? Which side of the fence are you on? I thought by your first post that you were a follower of Natalie's but in later posts you seem to be against it all!  Or is it just me reading it wrong? 
> 
> Can any of the followers (for lack of a better name) explain why "first timer's" cause such problems for mediums? When Natalie approached a woman that night she asked the leader/chairwoman (or whatever they call her) if the person she was talking to was a "first timer". When the leader nodded and said that she was, Natalie proceeded to roll her eyes! Now apart from being extremely bad manners, what was the big deal? Surely everyone was a "first timer" at one time.


The problem with curious 'first timers' is obvious. She/they need an audience of believers - of people who want to believe - as they are more likely to respond to her cold-reading techniques better, and thus perpetuate the sham.

I feel safe enough to say that Natalie is no 'clairvoyant' or 'medium'. I do however think she's good at what she does, as is evidenced by the blind appreciation of her talents on this thread alone.

----------


## Buttercup

Thanks Metalattakk. 
I did hope that one of the "followers" would answer, as WeeBurd had mentioned it before and it wasn't picked up on, I thought I'd give it a try.

----------


## WeeBurd

> The problem with curious 'first timers' is obvious. She/they need an audience of believers - of people who want to believe - as they are more likely to respond to her cold-reading techniques better, and thus perpetuate the sham.
> 
> I feel safe enough to say that Natalie is no 'clairvoyant' or 'medium'. I do however think she's good at what she does, as is evidenced by the blind appreciation of her talents on this thread alone.


That makes sense, Metalattakk. 

I was a first timer,  I wanted to believe, so surely the cap fits? Ah, but unfortunately her performance did not convince me, so that appears to make me a non-believer according to Natalie's gang. Tiresome. :: 

Incidentally,  I have been to a psychic before,  for a personal reading.  And yes much of the info she gave me was very generic,  and I was able to make it fit. She did however gave me some very specific info with regards to health/fertility which I never knew at the time,  but transpired to be very accurate. Could have been a good guess on her part I suppose,  but it impressed me none the less. 

As for the clairvoyants, I'm waiting to be impressed,  I just haven't been yet  :: .

----------


## nawthun

It's all hocus-pocus, otherwise the government would have scooped that person up and would be keeping them in a secure location somewhere to use for their own needs. 
Nope, the day that someone I've never met can tell me my mother's maiden name without asking a lot of "those" questions first, that would be the day that I might have to start thinking otherwise on about this subject.

----------


## Boozeburglar

If such a simple trick as finding out your mother's maiden name would impress you, let me give you a trick I have known for some time.

I can guess the day of your birth, and I can guarantee I will be correct to within three days!

Shall I post it here or PM you?

----------


## Davoguthrie

Natalie is a medium she cannot predict the future. She is brillant I have had a private reading from her and she knows things that people you dont know shouldnt know. If that makes sense to you. I really believe in this as Iam learning how to do it myself. You either believe or you dont, all of you guys dont have to slag her off it takes alot to stand up in front of alot of people.If you feel like this why bother going?????? go to the pub. Nat does read this website.

----------


## Boozeburglar

Perhaps she needs to instruct her P.A. (s?) to read her reviews, and pass on only the palatable ones.

----------


## TBH

> I am probably in a better position as i have researched psychic phenomena for several years, and in fact i will be in Glasgow in may to research some people and to set up a lab test.
> 
> I have a very open mind, and have found some people with a very interesting trait, those people have exhibited interesting physiology when performing a reading, dowsing etc.
> 
> On those occasions we set up the research in such a way that the reader had only limited contact to the client, 15 seconds. In that time they were not allowed to ask the client anything. All the reading was conducted via a video relay to prevent cold reading. In those cases i feel i can genuinely say there was something there. 
> 
> However I have seen and witnessed some very dodgy psychics who used language patterns and cold reading, and how do I know them? Well I am a clinical hypnotherapist and I USE the same patterns to subtly elicit information and feedback realities to my client in order to gain rapport and utilise subconscious processes.
> 
> Now I know nothing of the Thurso church so cant comment on my experience with them, but as I mentioned I would be more than happy to do a lab test, I have all the equipment including state of the art physiological monitors etc. I am in fact involved in a specific research program as I am interested in intuition and its development in regard to health etc.
> ...


Do you think that Oddquine will address your post or will hell freeze over first? ::

----------


## Moi x

> Do you think that Oddquine will address your post or will hell freeze over first?


It's getting very cold down there.

----------

